# Packer jar (milk glass) chicago



## madpaddla (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello all:

 Embossed on bottom 

 Armour & Co
 Packers
 Chicago

 (Its about the size and shape of an Imperial Cheese Jar.)
 Madpaddla


----------



## capsoda (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Ben, That was lunch meat. Armour is still in business. I have seen clear glass ones but no milk glass. Pretty cool.[]


----------



## madman (Feb 13, 2006)

yo mad! very cool! nice find mike


----------

